

Scaling Agile at Spotify - rpsubhub
http://blog.crisp.se/2012/11/14/henrikkniberg/scaling-agile-at-spotify

======
shortlived
Actual article -
<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1018963/Articles/SpotifyScaling.pdf>

------
shortlived
Does anyone know how they do remote collaboration? Distributed pair
programming for instance.

